# New Puppy Broken Leg :(



## cmacclel (May 11, 2008)

My 15 week old Golden Retriever was playing with me Friday night and fell over backwards like he's done many times in the past. When he got up he was screaming in pain and his ankle or hock as they call it in the dog world was pointing like 90 degrees to the outside of him. 

We immediately took him to my Vets recommended Emergency Clinic and $796 dollars later (1 hour) they took X-Rays and put his leg in a cast stating I should see a surgeon right way for a consultation to see if surgery was needed. 

I sat there for 20 minutes looking at the X-Rays and could not see a break to me it looked like he dislocated his ankle. When we first left for the Emergency Clinic his ankle was still pointed almost 90 degrees in the air but during the 30 minute drive his ankle by itself went back into normal position. The only think I noticed in the X-Rays was where the leg and the ankle sockets come together looked slightly mis-aligned.

Looking around on the Net appears that Surgery is around $2500!

Mac


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (May 11, 2008)

Poor puppy! When large-breed dogs mature, their weight can wreak havoc on their joints, but it's more unusual for it to affect puppies. I'm glad nothing actually got broken, but give him a big kiss from me anyway. :kiss:


----------



## ttran97 (May 12, 2008)

I love dogs and I'm sorry to hear about your puppy. My dog hurt her back last year and she was nearly paralyzed from the mid-back down. Very sad. Thankfully, she's like 98% recovered and is back to her crazy running self.

Just be glad you didn't have a horse with a broken leg. Apparently, the only treatment for that in horses is a bullet to the head. :mecry:


----------



## Monocrom (May 12, 2008)

The poor thing.


----------



## warlord (May 12, 2008)

From how you described the events it doesn't sound like it could be a fracture. It sounds like you've said, a dislocation.

Most breaks at this age are of the greenstick variety, which is like trying to snap a green twig. It bends and cracks but doesn't break. These types of fractures are usually hairline and not visible to the untrained on x-ray but, they would not cause a appendage to stick out at odd angles.

I hope your pup is feeling better and I hope you get some good news.


----------



## Dawg (May 12, 2008)

Thoughts, prayers and all around good vibes to you and your pup......keep us posted. I hope it was a dislocation. The little buggers are quite flexible when that young.


----------



## cmacclel (May 12, 2008)

I bring him in to the Surgeon for a consultation at 2pm today. Thanks for the comment guys.

Here he is when we first got him (15lbs)







In under 2 months (35.5 lbs)






Leg Xray






Crop of the problem area


----------



## houtex (May 12, 2008)

My pup broke his leg once also at 12 weeks old. Seems like he spent forever in a cast. vet prescribed a calcium supplement. He's 10 yrs old now. Not a problem since. It was called Sure Grow. Good luck with that pup. By the way here's a pic of dogs


----------



## MSaxatilus (May 12, 2008)

Mac,

Sorry to heard about your pup! That's horrible news. I hope he gets fixed up soon for you. That's a tough age for them to get hurt too, because all they want to do is play and they don't want to rest and let it heal up.

I tried to look at the x-ray you provided and I agree, its pretty hard to see any obvious fractures (that's good). But its hard to tell without looking directly at the actual x-ray.

Definitely let us know how you make out.... and good luck!

MSax


----------



## cmacclel (May 12, 2008)

I'm droping him off in the morning on the way to work. There going to put him under and try to reset the ankle joint. There is a chance they may have to open his leg up to do it. 

Friday Emergency visit cost me $796 for X-Rays and for them to put on a temporary cast. Tommorrow's visit is going to be around $600 if they do not have to open him up......

Mac


----------



## Monocrom (May 13, 2008)

cmacclel said:


> I'm droping him off in the morning on the way to work. There going to put him under and try to reset the ankle joint. There is a chance they may have to open his leg up to do it.
> 
> Friday Emergency visit cost me $796 for X-Rays and for them to put on a temorary cast. Tommorrow's visit is going to be around $600 if they do not have to open him up......
> 
> Mac


 


Here's hoping they don't have to open him up.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (May 14, 2008)

Your puppy is adorable! I hope everything turns out well! Keep us posted.


Happy thoughts


----------



## Monocrom (May 14, 2008)

How's the puppy doing?


----------



## cmacclel (May 14, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> How's the puppy doing?


 

He's doing well. I was told they just re-aligned the bone and then put a splint on him. The tuff part is he has be inactive for 3 weeks. I have to go back on monday to have the spint removed. 

The only thing that worries me is that since the break / fracture was at the growth plate there is a possibility that the leg may stop growing or can grow crooked at that end of his leg. He has to have X-Rays once a month until he is around 8 months old.

Mac


----------



## cmacclel (May 14, 2008)

He's pissed as all he wants to do at this age is






7 pages of pics

http://public.fotki.com/cmacclel/kc/


----------



## Monocrom (May 14, 2008)

Good to see that they didn't have to cut him open.


----------



## Groundhog66 (May 14, 2008)

Hope he is feeling better Mac, always hard to see the babies in pain.


----------



## cmacclel (May 14, 2008)

Groundhog66 said:


> Hope he is feeling better Mac, always hard to see the babies in pain.


 

Thanks......He's feeling fine and thats a problem. He wants to walk around the house and outside. As soon as I brought him home yesterday he gave me a little attitude when I would'nt let him get up 

Mac


----------



## jayhackett03 (May 14, 2008)

i'm hoping to get this guy in a week or so...but someone else has him on reserve now, hopefully i'll get him. just thought i'd share.


----------



## Groundhog66 (May 14, 2008)

jayhackett03 said:


> i'm hoping to get this guy in a week or so...but someone else has him on reserve now, hopefully i'll get him. just thought i'd share.



:thinking:


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (May 15, 2008)

cmacclel said:


> He's pissed as all he wants to do at this age is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Trying to keep a Lab still is next to impossible!


----------



## Monocrom (May 15, 2008)

How do you stop a puppy from wanting to play? :thinking:


----------



## carbine15 (May 15, 2008)

Cute puppy, if it were mine I'd be digging a hole in the back yard before paying that much for a vet bill.


----------



## Monocrom (May 15, 2008)

carbine15 said:


> Cute puppy, if it were mine I'd be digging a hole in the back yard before paying that much for a vet bill.


 
Part of me can understand what you mean.... But to many, you'll come off as being a bit heartless.

I'm just glad the puppy is going to be okay.


----------



## carbine15 (May 15, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Part of me can understand what you mean.... But to many, you'll come off as being a bit heartless.
> 
> I'm just glad the puppy is going to be okay.



Yeah, just a bit.


----------



## Stillphoto (May 15, 2008)

Mac your dog is adorable. Glad to hear they didn't have to open him up.

My beagle just had to have a tooth pulled, that was about $800 worth of damages.

Positive thoughts sent for a speedy recovery. Keep us posted.

Worst comes to worst, you can always crank out some special "golden dog edition" mac lights for a mend-the-dog fundraiser.


----------



## Groundhog66 (May 15, 2008)

carbine15 said:


> Cute puppy, if it were mine I'd be digging a hole in the back yard before paying that much for a vet bill.




In a thread full of compassion for a pup, some things are better left unsaid. Not sure why you would make such a moronic remark here:thinking:, perhaps YOU should be the one occupying the hole in the back yard.....


----------



## KC2IXE (May 15, 2008)

Groundhog66 said:


> In a thread full of compassion for a pup, some things are better left unsaid. Not sure why you would make such a moronic remark here:thinking:, perhaps YOU should be the one occupying the hole in the back yard.....



Heh - and almost everyone things that my spending over 3K and then about 3K again for the 2 different cancer surgerys for my cat was nuts....


----------



## Ironwood (May 15, 2008)

Groundhog66 said:


> In a thread full of compassion for a pup, some things are better left unsaid. Not sure why you would make such a moronic remark here:thinking:, perhaps YOU should be the one occupying the hole in the back yard.....



+1


----------



## Black Rose (May 15, 2008)

KC2IXE said:


> Heh - and almost everyone things that my spending over 3K and then about 3K again for the 2 different cancer surgerys for my cat was nuts....


There are those that understand and those that don't.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (May 16, 2008)

carbine15 said:


> Cute puppy, if it were mine I'd be digging a hole in the back yard before paying that much for a vet bill.


 

Start digging, I'll be happy to push you in.....


----------



## Monocrom (May 16, 2008)

ChocolateLab33 said:


> Start digging, I'll be happy to push you in.....


 
I'm just going to look at the cute pics of the puppy.

Aww....


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (May 16, 2008)

He is quite adorable, isn't he?


----------



## Monocrom (May 16, 2008)

ChocolateLab33 said:


> He is quite adorable, isn't he?


 
The little guy is smile-inducing.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (May 16, 2008)

What a ball of fluff. Happy, adorable fluff, that is. 

My dog turned 5 yesterday. The time really does fly - enjoy it!


----------



## MSaxatilus (May 16, 2008)

> Start digging, I'll be happy to push you in.....


----------



## carbine15 (May 16, 2008)

You guys are nuts. I understand that you love them and they are your pets and stuff, but that kind of money would set me back over a year, maybe two. I stand by my statement but I'd like to amend it by saying that it wouldn't be easy (emotionally) to do and rest assured it would be painless.


----------



## Groundhog66 (May 17, 2008)

carbine15 said:


> You guys are nuts. I understand that you love them and they are your pets and stuff, but that kind of money would set me back over a year, maybe two. I stand by my statement but I'd like to amend it by saying that it wouldn't be easy (emotionally) to do and rest assured it would be painless.



DO NOT adopt or buy any animals, you have to be prepared to do whatever it takes to take care of them. I spent $350 on surgery for my pet hamster Andy, he was mine so it was my responsibility.


----------



## TedTheLed (May 17, 2008)

to whom it may concern; just assume that people feel the same way about their pet animals as they feel about their human children, unless of course your purpose is to provoke negative attention towards yourself..

yesterday my brother's cat got rattlesnake bit. Pinky will be OK.
... the kitty sits on his chest and comforts him during stressful moments..
it's not even his cat technically, I guess he just found out that he liked it (to the tune of $900. -- antivenin is expensive! )


----------



## Edwood (May 18, 2008)

Black Rose said:


> There are those that understand and those that don't.



Yup. I've spent far more in vet care for family pets than I ever have in flashlights. 

I was far more hesitant in spending my money on flashlights.


----------



## cmacclel (May 20, 2008)

Well after yesterdays apointment they removed the leg spling and just wrapped his leg. I need to return in 9 days for X-Rays and if things go well then he will need nothing  I will also need to have X-Rays scheduled once a month to check on the growth of the broken growth plate.

Mac


----------



## smokelaw1 (May 20, 2008)

cmacclel said:


> Well after yesterdays apointment they removed the leg spling and just wrapped his leg. I need to return in 9 days for X-Rays and if things go well then he will need nothing  I will also need to have X-Rays scheduled once a month to check on the growth of the broken growth plate.
> 
> Mac


 
Great news Mac. Glad to hear he's doing better. As someone who has had a few very expensive vet bills, I understand...the hardest part is seeing your friend in pain....I'll earn more money. 

I had a lab mix that was very accident prone. Spent many nights in the vets office, had numerous surgeries....she lived a long and happpy life, with plates and screws in her legs and hips (hit by a car as a puppy). I wouldn't trade those years of happiness for anything.


----------



## Mad1 (May 20, 2008)

This photo cracks me up. 
http://public.fotki.com/cmacclel/kc/p1010529.html

And this is the cutest photo ever!
http://public.fotki.com/cmacclel/kc/p1010602.html

A big bill but dogs are worth it.


----------



## Monocrom (May 20, 2008)

Mad1 said:


> A big bill but dogs are worth it.


 
Especially puppies. :twothumbs


----------

